# WildTangent



## Scribner2448 (Dec 27, 2002)

I noticed that when I go into my control panel settings I have a WildTangent icon. When I right click on it to delete it, the only options are to open or create shortcut. When I posted a problem here before they had me get rid of WildTangent, but it looks like I still have it, or got it again. How do I get rid of this?


----------



## columbo (Sep 10, 2001)

Hi,

I found this on their support site:

Due to the way that Windows XP caches programs, you may still see the WildTangent icon in your Control Panel when uninstalling from Windows XP. A possible solution to this problem is to run REGEDIT, and delete any instance of wtcpl.dll (You can run a Search to find locations of wtcpl.dll). This may not work in all situations, but we are researching a solution to this problem. 

Hope that helps

Columbo


----------



## Scribner2448 (Dec 27, 2002)

I just wanted to let you know that I am running Windows 98...I don't know if that makes a difference...


----------



## columbo (Sep 10, 2001)

Well,

You could still run REGEDIT and delete any entries relating to wtcpl.dll.

Try it and see if that works......(I'm guessing that you've already checked Add/Remove Programs, and there are no WildTangent Web Driver entries in there, right?)


----------



## Scribner2448 (Dec 27, 2002)

No, nothing in add/remove. I have done a search in the registry and it doesn't find anything there either.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Do a find files for it. If you find it on the hard drive, remove it.


----------



## Scribner2448 (Dec 27, 2002)

I did a find files for it and had a bunch of them on the hard drive, so I removed all of them, the icon still shows up in my control panel. Underneath it, it says WildTangent Control Panel. Any idea how this got there and if will hurt anything?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Scribner2448,

Spybot S&D has a description of WildTangent and what it does which you can check by searching the website or by d/l the program and checking its database ;http://security.kolla.de/

I think the Spybot program will remove whatever is left of WildTangent plus lots of other stuff you don't need. Search 'Spybot' here on TSG and you should find detailed instructions on how to install and use it.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Close Control Panel, an do a Find Files for *wtcpl.cpl*

It'll be in your Windows\System directory. Delete it, and your Wild Tangent Control Panel applet will be gone.

Cheers,


----------



## Scribner2448 (Dec 27, 2002)

Yep! That worked, Thank You so much  ....


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------



## stinky1141 (Jun 1, 2004)

i removed wildtangent a while back from my control panel, but am now getting recurring effects. the same as when the wild tangent icon was there. but it isn't there now. i have no idea what to look for? anyone else with this?


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

I also having a problem with Wild Tangent. I think that I got it when I installed the AOL Instant Messenger. I removed the Instant Messenger, I did a search with Spy Bot Search & Destroy & it removed the spyware but the icon is still in my Control Panel. When I go to the Add & Removed programs it is in there - I have tried to remove it but it keeps coming back - it won't remove in the Add/Remove programs.
How do I go about removing it for good?? Thanks!
Chloe


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you try the fix suggested by Tony Klein in post 11?

Alternatively, here is the same advice in rather more colourful language and presentation!http://www.icronticforums.com/showthread.php?t=3804


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Thank you so much! I put in the Search box wtcpl.cpl and deleted them (3)and it is all gone now, even the one in the Add/Remove Panel.
I know that it was from AOL Instant Mess. as I keep a check on the adware with Spybot and it always says that there is none, until I downloaded the Inst. Mess. and it filled it up! It also was causing shut down problems with my computer so I removed it, but the Wild Tangent part didn't want to go.
Thanks again! Chloe


----------



## VixyStyx (Jun 17, 2004)

what do you mean shut down problems? my computer also has wild tangent, and lately it has started doing this sleep mode/ freeze up where the moniter acts like the tower has been turned off but the tower is still technically on. it won't respond to any attempts to restart, but acts like it is in sleep mode. could this have anything to do with wild tangent?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If this is there then likely there is a lot of other spyware and trojan software as well.

You need to download a good Spyware and Trojan Removal program.

Spybot Search and Destroy:
http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=spybotsda

SpySweeper:
http://www.webroot.com/wb/products/spysweeper/index.php
This will also protect your home page from being hijacked.

Ad-Aware:
http://www.lavasoft.de/

With any of the above three programs, just like with Anti-Virus software, should have the latest updates installed before doing a scan.

CWShredder:
http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads/tools/CWShredder.exe

KazaaBeGone
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/kazaabegone.zip

Programs that can help prevent getting infected:

Spyware Blaster
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

Spyware Guard
http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html


----------



## VixyStyx (Jun 17, 2004)

i have spybot advanced, cwshredder, hijackthis, avg,spysweeper, and symmantec firewall and none of them are showing wild tangent or doing anything to help me get wild tangent out of my control panel. i check regularly with all of the above and the only one that shows having found a virus or anything else associated with trouble for that matter is avg.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If all you are concerned about is the icon in the control panel, try searching the \windows\system directory for a CPL file with a name like wildtangent.cpl (I'm guessing at the name but likely it will be something like that).


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

The proper way to get rid of WildTangent is to remove it from Add/remove Programs. If you removed it with Ad-aware or Spybot the icon will remain in Control Panel. That do not mean it's still there, it is gone. Ad-aware and Spybot removes it from from the registry entries for WildTangent therefore it's not a proper removal. It's the same way and getting an error when you unistall a program that sometimes it stays in Add/remove programs and when you try to remove it says cannot find )Example soem .dll or whatever).


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

To get rid of WildTangent from the Control Panel click on Start and select search for files and folders and type this in: *wtcpl.cpl* . It will be in the Windows System folder. Dlete it and now the icon in Control Panel is gone.


----------



## VixyStyx (Jun 17, 2004)

wild tangent is GONE!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! 
thank you all for your help


----------



## Thomas Mathe (Sep 8, 2004)

I went through the discussions on the Wild Tangent. I think the programme is deleted, as I dont see it in the control panel or add remove programmes and even when I do a search for it. When I power on the computer, I get this annoying message:
" C\\Program Files\WildTangent\apps\CDA\cda\engine0400.dll missing"

Can somebody tell me how do I get the reference to this removed. I did use Spybot S&D (A greate programme!!), but it cant remove this reference either.

Thanks


----------



## Thomas Mathe (Sep 8, 2004)

I went through the discussions on the Wild Tangent. I think the programme is deleted, as I dont see it in the control panel or add remove programmes and even when I do a search for it. When I power on the computer, I get this annoying message:
" C\\Program Files\WildTangent\apps\CDA\cda\engine0400.dll missing"

Can somebody tell me how do I get the reference to this removed. I did use Spybot S&D (A greate programme!!), but it cant remove this reference either.

Thanks


----------

